# We have 5 mgs cjc /ipam when others have 2 mgs.



## aminoman74 (Dec 5, 2011)

We have our ipam/cjc 1295-no dac peps with 5 mgs when other computers have there at 2 mgs.
Why get 2 mgs when you can get it at 5 for around the same price with 98%+ pure with the greatest communications with a fast door to door service And a easy to check out .Dont forget to us the 15% off when you checkout.


Why shop anywhere else.


----------



## booze (Dec 6, 2011)

Pity u don't have a warehouses within Australia!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Try us out and see


----------

